# Any Grappling tournaments in my area??



## Shogun (Jun 29, 2004)

I am wondering if there is any grappling, MMA, NHB etc tourneys in my area coming up....? I live in Snohomish county, WA. I do not do BJJ so I am not informed by my instructor of open tourneys. I am 166 lbs, 18 years old. if that helps. I want to do tournament stuff, but never know when one is around


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 29, 2004)

www.onthemat.com has a pretty good calendar of events.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 29, 2004)

None of their links worked.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 30, 2004)

They just migrated their server this week.  I'll get a message to Gumby that he has some broken links.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 30, 2004)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> www.onthemat.com has a pretty good calendar of events.



I sure do like that first page!   :inlove:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 30, 2004)

I should have mentioned that you might not want to open it at work...

You should also try www.mma.tv go to the tournaments section or the Ranked forum in the Underground forums.


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 1, 2004)

We just had one www.5masters.com in San Diego begininng of may


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 1, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I am wondering if there is any grappling, MMA, NHB etc tourneys in my area coming up....? I live in Snohomish county, WA. I do not do BJJ so I am not informed by my instructor of open tourneys. I am 166 lbs, 18 years old. if that helps. I want to do tournament stuff, but never know when one is around


Hey I used to train at Pacific MAs in Everette, which was one of twenty TKD schools and nothing else! I think you may have to go south for some BJJ, but if you are willing to go North to Bellingham I know an excellent Kenpo school that teaches Bjj stuff. Their names are Shane Simpson and Drew Ota. :asian: 
Sean


----------



## Shogun (Jul 1, 2004)

I found a tourney. it was 2 weeks ago. darn.

There is actually a high # of BJJ schools in my area......



> I should have mentioned that you might not want to open it at work...


oops. to late.


----------

